# Frost burn on face



## fififi

Hello - I let my 8 mth baby hold her own frozen yogurt pop over the weekend & after eating it I noticed her lower cheeks were bit red. She's currently teething so just assumed it was teething rash. But having read about teething symptoms yesterday I think it's frost bite/nip as she was holding the pop across her face not straight into her mouth.
It doesn't seem to be bothering her & although red it's not an angry red or broken skin. Could you please give me some advice as to what, if anything, I can do to help it heal and also how long it's likely to take? For adults I've seen suggestion of putting honey or aloe Vera on the area but she's very young & it's near her mouth so didnt think either of them are suitable.
Thank you


----------



## nichub

Hi, if the skin isn't broken just moisturise, I was a sister on a paediatric burns unit and have never ever come across frost bite from an ice lolly though, but it wouldn't need anything but moisturising if it was anyway unless there was broken skin 

I hope this is helpful

Nic
Xx


----------



## fififi

Thank u for quick response. It appeared immediately after the ice lolly & near mouth so assuming it's that. I'll put Vaseline or sudocream on it & hope fades quickly.


----------



## nichub

Just something like olive oil will smooth it xx


----------

